
Oct 31,2019: the last day Blade Runner can be referred to as movie set in future - jelliclesfarm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vox.com&#x2F;culture&#x2F;2017&#x2F;10&#x2F;2&#x2F;16375126&#x2F;blade-runner-future-city-ridley-scott<p>How does that make you feel?
======
melling
No flying cars, ... Robotics is still relatively primitive.

Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, and Siri are our most intelligent interfaces.
I’m not sure how the singularity can be 25 years away. The original Blade
Runner is probably at least 100 years off.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I couldn’t help but smile at the number of times I saw ATARI on the Blade
Runner streets..

------
jelliclesfarm
[https://youtu.be/d9aPde_MZQc](https://youtu.be/d9aPde_MZQc) : World Building
by Ridley Scott in Blader Runner .. ‘Los Angeles. November 2019’.

Are we there yet?

[https://youtu.be/ZPluJUQGHrg](https://youtu.be/ZPluJUQGHrg) : production/the
set/designing the future

------
cbsks
Clickable link: [https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/10/2/16375126/blade-
runner-...](https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/10/2/16375126/blade-runner-
future-city-ridley-scott)

------
thisone
That it's not a great reading of sci-fi to say it's 'set in the future'

Do android's dream of electric sheep is a novel set in its time, exploring
social issues of its time, using a fictitious universe to help explore without
so much irl baggage.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
[http://screenprism.com/insights/article/what-are-the-
differe...](http://screenprism.com/insights/article/what-are-the-differences-
between-blade-runner-and-do-androids-dream-of-elec)

[..] the movie takes place in a crowded Los Angeles whereas the novel is set
in a nearly abandoned San Francisco.

So why is The City by the Bay deserted? Well, Do Androids Dream of Electric
Sheep? is set after World War Terminus (WWT), a deadly conflict that’s
destroyed the Earth with its radioactive fallout. Most of the planet’s animals
have gone extinct, and a large amount of the human population is suffering
from physical and mental defects. These unfortunates are nicknamed “chicken
heads,” and the novel introduces us to one of these handicapped humans, an
ambulance driver named J.R. Isidore. Fans of the film can probably guess that
Isidore is the inspiration for J.R. Sebastian. Of course, while Isidore is
mentally challenged, Sebastian is an inventor-genius suffering from Methuselah
Syndrome.

Thanks to the radiation, most of the healthy humans have immigrated to off-
world colonies where they’re paired with robotic servants (andies). Of course,
there are a few “normal” people who’ve elected to stay on Earth, such as
Deckard. The remaining humans are obsessed with animals, and since most
creatures were wiped out thanks to WWT, live pets have become a major status
symbol. [...]

It’s a good write up. It goes on to compare PKD’s andies and Ridley Scott’s
replicants.

------
anm89
You should try posting this as a link directly

